# 6 slice pizza server board



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Used a red oak piece 13x36x5/8 thick for this project
Used 2 bits 1/4 bull nose and 1/4 end mill at around 120 in/min feed 
took about 47 min CNC time and 20 min sanding and round overs on the parts 
then the 10 min oil finish





 pizza board


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty, Stan! Great concept, I love it.
Does the pizza residue come off easily?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Neat project, Stan, and well made! You can save yourself some sanding and cleanup time if you switch to a downcut spiral bit - it'll cut through that Red Oak and not leave even a tiny splinter at the top.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really original project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That is neat!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is really nice Stan. I have not seen anything like it. Maybe you should get a patent on it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like it a bit, it is ugly.

But rename it a pie server, and it will be beautiful, and I will love it.
>


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks all....you got to love the cnc


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*pizza server*

thanks everybody


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very creative and clever.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice and unique idea, Stan. And as always, a well made and entertaining video.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project Stan, does it come with pizza?


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Lovely. Have to show this to the wife!


----------

